# tyres



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

:?: 
Hi all. New here. Just joined today. Boy this is good, our own UK base RV forum. I've always had to use RV America for brain picking in the past.

Right, after a superb 10 days in Normandy with my rig (GeorgieBoy Landau), I now need a new tyre due to a blow-out. 
Tyres are 225/70/19.5 Michelin Pilot. Any one know where I can get one? 
I know about Sinton (via A.R.V.E) but they specialize in Cooper tyres and I dont know if they'd get me a Michelin.

ps, I'm Cheshire based for the forseeable.

Cheers Zaskar.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Why not just fit a Cooper tyre? Midland International replaced a double blow out of mine a few years ago. Didn't notice any difference to my Michelins. Or use the Cooper as a spare. 8)


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Try www.etyres.co.uk I have just tried to find your size on their site but they do not have the diameter, but there is a contact freephone number for out of the ordinary tyres. 
They come to you to fit the tyres so I see that as an advantage and the price structure is fairly competetive all things considered, with free puncture repairs on all your tyres after you have bought from them whether you got the tyre from them or not.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Nope, don't think they will do them. 8O


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Just phoned the number 0800 028 9000 and they say that they can usually locate them, as well as Coopers and Thompsons but call in the morning as the office is closed and it is only emergency service currently.
So I don't know but they may be able to help!!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O Why not just fit a Cooper tyre? Midland International replaced a double blow out of mine a few years ago. Didn't notice any difference to my Michelins. Or use the Cooper as a spare. 8)


DOUBLE BLOW OUT!!!!!!! Nice! ;-(
I'm just being picky wanting to replace like for like - just that kinda guy I suppose. What do you recon to the Coopers then, no problems? Were they any cheeper? Did Midland actually fit them and balance them or take them somewhere to be done? Me being Cheshire based, Midland area is a lot closer than Sinton for a start.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *zaskar*. Yes Midland took the tyres to the local Tyre merchant (may have been a branch of Sinton's) and had them fitted. They recommend and fit Cooper tyres and I personally think they are as good as Michelin. (just my opinion). With regards cost? I have not bought any Michelin's but the Cooper's were rather expensive (but cheaper than a breakdown truck that stopped and offered to help :roll: ). If it were to happen again I would probably take them myself and get them done after shopping around. It always pays to shop around doesn't it? :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *zaskar*. Yes Midland took the tyres to the local Tyre merchant ..............................................:


Cheers mate. i can feel a phone call to Midland coming on. No doubt they'll want to do it themselves and add thier little bit on. I've E-Mialed Sinton but no response so far.
B.T.W, that avatar isn't your rig is it?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

No the avatar isn't my current rig but it might suit my needs. My current one is a Gulfstream Crown Regis 30ft. Selling it though to get a bigger one more like my old one, the Coachmen Classic 31ft Basement model. :?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, after 3 days of E-Mailing the States (Discount Tyres Direct.Com), it looks like I'm going down the Cooper route.
Basic U.S price for a Michelin was well over £100 less than the Cooper available here. Trouble is, U.P.S shipping for the tyre was actually more expensive than the tyre itself and by the time you add 17,5% import tax it would have priced the Michelin at mote than £100 per tire more than a Cooper.
I would have prefered to replace like for like but I'm afraid that's just too much of a difference and unlike my rig, I aint loaded!.


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

*RV tyres*

Try ATS Commercial they are owned by Michelin, I have had tyres off them in the past, if you open a account with them and you have a blow out they will come out to you you give them your RVs details when you set the account up, costs you nothing but they only come out to A/C customers and they keep pilots in stock.
Paul


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: RV tyres*



paulharrison said:


> Try ATS Commercial ..................................................and they keep pilots in stock.
> Paul


Nice one, cheers. Do you know if they keep 19,5" diameters cos I've been told it's an American only size and rarely stocked in the U.K.
Wouldn't have a number would you/


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

ATS are in yellow pages, if you are going to americana there was a trade stand selling RV tyres last year and he had pilots I clocked them because thats whats on my motorhome, he was asking £225 each
Paul


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

paulharrison said:


> ATS are in yellow pages, if you are going to americana there was a trade stand selling RV tyres last year and he had pilots I clocked them because thats whats on my motorhome, he was asking £225 each
> Paul


Nice one mate, well worth knowing. Looks like we're going to Americana this year.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *zaskar*. I just thought I should mention that when I had my doible blow-out it ruined the Stainless Steel Liner's too. The total cost for the 2 tyres and the Liner's was £378. That was for Cooper's. It pay's to shop around :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *zaskar*. I just thought I should mention that when I had my doible blow-out it ruined the Stainless Steel Liner's too.
> 
> ?????????? How the hell did it manage that?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I was on my way to Midland's International for them to look at an engine problem (another story). To cut a long story short. It was in a thunderstorm on the Coventry By-pass. I heard a thump, thump, thump etc and started to slow down and pull over onto the hard shoulder. There was an almighty enormous BANG. Then everything went quiet. So I thought? Must have been something stuck between the 2 rear tyres so we continued our journey (  ) A mile further on, the same thing. Thump, thump, thump. Before I could slow down there was another BIG BANG and the off-side leaned over at the rear. We had just past a lay-bye when it happened. We had to reverse 200 yards into the Lay-bye with car's beeping and screeching like crazy. I learnt a very expensive lesson that day. If you hear any change in the noises (which you always get) stop and investigate. I mess my pants sometimes when the road surface changes.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> .................... I mess my pants sometimes when the road surface changes.


Know exactly what you mean! ;-)
When ours blew in France it was like a bl%%dy bomb going off!
I'm sat there thinking "CHRIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, engine?gearbox?backaxle?
Wifey calmly says, "that's a blow-out that is" Phew, was i glad when we found she was right. What fun that was, crawling at 5MPH to the next laybye to change an inner rear in 32 degrees! Still, at least I had the kit and the capability to do it myself within the hour. Wouldn't mind but we were only 3 miles from our destination site for the day!
Funny init, I've had 2 blowouts (one on a Fiat) and not only were thay bothin France, but they were both in Normandy!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *zaskar*. I have to admit. When it first happened and I inspected the tyres. I thought someone had slashed one of them. I later found out that I had been informed to run them at the wrong pressure for the load I was carrying. Like I always say. You learn something new every day. :roll:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *zaskar*. I have to admit. When it first happened and I inspected the tyres. I thought someone had slashed one of them. I later found out that I had been informed to run them at the wrong pressure for the load I was carrying. Like I always say. You learn something new every day. :roll:


As a matter of interest what pressure are you running. I've got a Georgie Boy Landau 33ft and the plate inside recons 65psi cold. 
I carry a Honda CBF250 on the back so I've upped it to nearly 70.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Oh! Dear. That's what I was told to run mine at and they BLEW. After the blow-out's I ran them at 85 to 90 psi. If you read on the side walls it tells you the maximum and minimum. I was green with the Coachmen (5 years ago when I bought it). I have learned a lot since then. It should also mention Tyre loads and loading in your truck manual if you have got one. :wink:

I should also mention that the reason the rear's blew were due to the lower inflation and the side walls flexing and rubbing together therefore heating up and EXPLODING. :evil:

Another contributing factor were the rear Air Bag suspension assistance. Again, I was told to run them at 40 to 50 psi. I later ran them at 90+ psi. :wink:


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

If you still need tires and you plan to cross the channel try Camper Techniek Eersel (close to Eindhoven)in Holland. I bought 4 tires from this shop. They also have an interesting deal for the two front wheels for a P30 frame.I have no idea about their ability to speak English. Their phone is +31 497 514986


----------

